
3 Reasons Mainstream News Is Awful - lettergram
https://austingwalters.com/mainstream-news-is-awful/
======
basurihn
I wish you luck, amigo. If you get traction, the next two challenges will be
to prevent people from gaming your rankings, and to prevent experts with
undeserved cultural authority from monopolizing results in their area of
expertise.

How do you allow for multiple schools of thought and also whittle away the
dead wood?

Even if you don't succeed, you may pave the way, and that is no small thing.

